# Car Sticker Madness



## vangoedenaam

Hi there,
a while back a picture was shared with the back of a car completely covered in masonic decals, stickers, emblems etc. But now i can't find it anymore. Who can point me towards that picture or share it again? I'ld love to show it during a lecture in my lodge.

and if you have other pictures related to 'over the top masonry', i'ld be happy to see those as well 
Thanks!


----------



## Ripcord22A

In the Army when someone does this with decals of their different awards they are mocked as displaying their E/ORB(Enlisted/Officer Record Brief, essentially their whole career on one sheet of paper)  its highly looked down on doing this in the Army as having a Combat Action Badge or and Army Achievement award isnt a big deal.  Having an AIRBORNE WINGS and Infantryman stickers are ok but putting every award and badge youve ever gottin in sticker form on you vehicle is gonna get you vehemently mocked by you peers.

However in Freemasonry its different.  Not everyone in a certain community is a Freemason amd not every Freemason is Shriner, AASR ect ect so putting a decal for each body ur a member of is AOK in my book

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

How can you be over the top ? They bought the car, which is theirs. They bought the car emblems, which is theirs. So in my book let the brothers do as they please with their property. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## vangoedenaam

Im not mocking. In my country this would be considered inappropriate

We are having too many discussions on the way we should do masonry. Its causing disharmony. My lecture will show that there are many more different masonic behaviours and traditions so we shouldnt get so upset over minor differences. This is one of the examples i want to use also to be part of a bit of a humourous note. 

So i hope to find that picture again


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> However in Freemasonry its different. Not everyone in a certain community is a Freemason amd not every Freemason is Shriner, AASR ect ect so putting a decal for each body ur a member of is AOK in my book


Agreed.


----------



## Roy_

This image? Or more something like this?


----------



## jermy Bell

I would say so what. It getting us out there, and we no longer have to hide. So let your light shine and shine bright and proud no matter how many emblems, or stickers you got on something.


----------



## caution22113

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

jermy Bell said:


> I would say so what. It getting us out there, and we no longer have to hide. So let your light shine and shine bright and proud no matter how many emblems, or stickers you got on something.


Absolutely!


----------



## okielabrat

Hey, as long as he can see out of his back window, it's OK.


----------



## CLewey44

vangoedenaam said:


> Hi there,
> a while back a picture was shared with the back of a car completely covered in masonic decals, stickers, emblems etc. But now i can't find it anymore. Who can point me towards that picture or share it again? I'ld love to show it during a lecture in my lodge.
> 
> and if you have other pictures related to 'over the top masonry', i'ld be happy to see those as well
> Thanks!



I think it's actually very similar in the example Bro. Rip gave on a Masonic level. While this is the guy's SUV, his decals and his memberships, it is a bit over the top and "look at me". I can understand why itd come off as eye rolling or off putting. It seems to go against the old school mentality (which hasn't served us very well overall in Masonry) of let your actions speak louder than your words. In this case your professions of being in 10 different high positions within Masonry. 99% of people driving behind this car have no idea what any of these mean except maybe the S&C one. It's cool but I definitely understand the urge to feel it's excessively saying "LOOK AT ME, I'M IMPORTANT!" I can imagine in the eyes of Europeans and elsewhere it is a little hokey and tacky.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus

I carry one badge and that is the double eagle 32nd degree Scottish rite. I find that its subtle and brethren will be able to identify what it is. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

